# FML read my horror story of my new boat :(



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

Well as some of you may have seen not that long ago i posted an ad looking for a project micro. well that didnt go over to well so i saved up enough money (im 18 so $2000 is alot for me only working a part time job) to buy a brand new 2009 "linder craft" by Riviera Fiber Corp. I drove up to PSL from Ft. Lauderdale to go pick it up on Sunday April 26,  then this past Saturday night (May 2) my outboard was stolen in the middle of the night. now i have the hull and no money to replace it so if anyone hears of a 2005 yamaha 9.9 two-stoke with a 1999/2000 15hp cowling on it check it out for me and if at all possible see if you can get some pictures and FL numbers if you see it on a boat. I am truly devastated and dont know what to do with myself now. and on top of that the sad part is i only used the boat once to sea trial it when i bought it. so please keep your ears open and spread the word for me. Thanks a lot guys. Oh and if you need to get in contact with me my Phone number is (954) 257 3364  :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Try to get pix up... if you need help email them to me [email protected] and I'll post them for you... Sorry for your loss! :-[

Capt. Jan


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.

Makes me think though...I've always kept my motor in my garage, but some motors are too heavy to lift on and off a boat after every use....is there any type of contraption, home-made or store bought to secure a motor to the boat....that will also not get in the way during normal use?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

googled "outboard motor locks", there are many:

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&sa=1&q=outboard+motor+locks&btnG=Search+Images&aq=f&oq=

the problem is, locks are for honest people.
Most boat thefts result in the boat being found,
but the engine and controls have been removed.
One gent came home from a business trip and found
the motor had been stolen off the boat, even with
his use of a lock system. The crook(s) had chainsawed
the transom to remove the motor. No one noticed the
sound of a chainsaw in a tree filled neighborhood.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Man, I am really sorry for your loss. Did you call the police? Do you have the serial number of the motor? If not, can you get it? If the perp took it to a pawn shop, they have to report it to the police, with the ser. #. It could help. When my house got robbed, I (fortunately) had very good documentation, which led to a recovery of 70% of my stuff. The cops said they were sorry to have to ask but they have to - "Do you want to press charges?". I said, "If I can have minutes alone with him, I'll think about it." Of course, they couldn't, and he ended up with a larger A** HOLE, I'm sure, in a state prison. Served him right. 

Do anything you can to help the police identify this motor. Can't be any more 9.9's around with a 15 cowling. If they're looking for quick cash, the pawn shop is the quickest way to get money. Check all the Craig's lists in south FL, from Orlando down to Key West. It takes time and perserverance. Be relentless, but keep a level head, which I know is not easy when you feel the way you do right now. Took me almost 3 weeks, and I never stopped. If you talk to a cop, ask if he has a boat, or knows anything about motors, so you're sure he understands how rare this setup would be. If he's a fisherman, you'll have made an important friend, especially if he's the detective working the case.

Kemo :-[


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Brett said "Most boat thefts result in the boat being found,
but the engine and controls have been removed.
One gent came home from a business trip and found
the motor had been stolen off the boat, even with
his use of a lock system. The crook(s) had chainsawed
the transom to remove the motor. No one noticed the
sound of a chainsaw in a tree filled neighborhood." 

Was that in Palm Coast? If so, I think one of my in-laws is the owners neighbor. He just told me that store a couple weeks ago. Sheriff or some other agency called hima dn told him his boat was half sunk on the ICW.

Kemo :-/


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

check w/ yamaha and see if they have a data base for motors taken in for repairs and they may be able to put an alert in the system

since it is a 2005 may not wrk give it a try u never know


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sad part about most thefts of convenience,
the thief lives/works close by, and sees you on a regular basis.
A neighbor of mine in Miami was woken up by some odd noises early one morning,
caught a teenager walking off with the 10 hp kicker from his I/O cruiser.
The teenaged thief was employed by the local lawn service.
His reason for stealing....cocaine.

Kemo, that theft by chainsaw was over thirty years ago in S. Dade.
Even then, hulls were cheap, it was the engines that were valuable.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Call the police with the serial #. 

Be aware that the cops really aren't going to put any manpower into searching for your motor, so take it upon yourself to call every pawn shop and outboard dealer in your area. Give them all an accurate description, the serial # of the motor and offer them a reward if they do the right thing and* if you get your motor back*. 

A buddy of mine had an expensive time trial bike stolen from his house (about an $8k bicycle) and called a few bike shops to spread the word. Low and behold the kids who stole it turned up at a local bike shop to try to sell it. The bike shop employee took their cell #'s and told them he'd check with the owner and get back to them. Instead he called the police and they caught the kids later in the day. Unfortunately the kids got nervous when they couldn't sell it right away and tossed it off a bridge, but the perps got caught and my friend was covered by insurance. 

Post the info on all the forums; FL sportsman, Maverick boats, here, the CG site, etc. 

Do the groundwork yourself that you would expect the cops would normally do and you'd be suprised what might turn up. 

-T


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Call the police with the serial #.
> 
> Be aware that the cops really aren't going to put any manpower into searching for your motor, so take it upon yourself to call every pawn shop and outboard dealer in your area. Give them all an accurate description, the serial # of the motor and offer them a reward if they do the right thing and* if you get your motor back*.
> 
> ...


x2, Tom is spot on with this one. The cops will do NOTHING as far as an investigation. They will just wait for it to turn up. Pawn shops are the best place to check. I would also save into your favoites your local craigslist/ boat section. It may turn up there with someone trying to make a quick sale.

I had my motorcycle stolen...same thing. Cops said it was gone, and probably on the way to mexico. It turned up 2 months later on the side of a duplex in the rain! It was less than 5 miles from where it was stolen.

-Richard


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

TomFL is right about law enforcement not really helping a lot. Unless it turns up at a pawn shop. Then they have no choice but to notify you. My point was to ask any law enforcement officers if they are fishermen, and if they are they will do more, or at least keep it in the back of their minds. Otherwise, like TomFL said, the have bigger fish to fry (sorry). Like I said, be dilligent. Get on the net and search for yourself. I like the idea of contacting Yahama, too. Anything and everything you can do could help. Anyone on here offers a suggestion, add it to your list of stuff to do. I will watch for it in the Daytona area. You never know. Good luck.

Kemo :-X


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That really sucks. I live a couple miles South of you and I'll keep my eyes open.

Everyone above is right about the cops. When I was in high school I had an Audi that was stolen. Eventually recovered, most everything taken from inside. A couple of months later I was at a stop light and a bright orange "dunk" mobile pulled up next to me with white leather Audi seats. I got a picture of the car, driver and the plates. Took them to the cops and still nothing.

I sure hope you have a good outcome.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Do the groundwork yourself, make the calls, stay on top of it. 

If you do nothing, guaranteed you will get nowhere. 

-T


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I am a boat claims adjsuter by day, and deal with theft claims on an almost daily basis. It happens too often unfortunately. I cannot advocate strongly enough for insuring your equipment, it's relatively inexpensive protection for your rig.

That being said, it doesn't help you at all at this point. However, Yamaha does track stolen outboards by serial numbers. Contact your local dealer and have them forward your stolen engine info to their database. Should that motor number show up, they will and do notify local authorities of it's stolen status. We use it, and it works.

Do make sure you report it to the police, and provide your serial number. They will enter it into another database, and in the event a motor is recovered, it's cross checked against this for a possible owner.

Other than that, you'll have to do the legwork yourself. :-/


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i am pretty open about what displeases me. most folks know when I dont have too many fond feelings for them, howevcer I would like to stress my uber unfathomnable hatred towards thieves. should I catch a thief, he shall be beaten into a bloody pulp. then kicked in the throat for good measure. after which i will gladly doctor the wounds with a bit of gasoline then continue the beating until he begs for mercy. at this time I will kick him once more in the throat. call the police and this is when I will show my compassionate side by offering him a cigerette, hand him a lighter and leave with not so muchais a second thought.

i hope i run into the person whom stole your motor. good luck and wish me a bit of luck for finding the sorry piece of $#!&


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

oh yeah... i refrained from using the f bomb 32 times in my previous post.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

Well guys you are never going to believe this but here it goes. So my dad used to work for BSO (broward sherriffs office) and today he was leaving the house and saw a "suspicious vehicle" so he called it in to his old detective and it came back stolen out of the city of Oakland Park so he told me about it and at the time i was at my girl friends house, so i left and went to go find them because i was determined to find these pieces of s*** that have stolen my pride and joy. the car is a 1994 lincoln town car with the tag L88 9YC so i figured i know ft. lauderdale, Oakland Park, and Pompano Beach like the back of my hand so i might have a good chance at finding it and sure as shit within a half hour of looking i found the car with 3 ***** (sorry if that offends anyone) and they obviously realized i knew they were the ones who took my outboard considering my truck stands out like a sore thumb and it was parked right in front of my boat when the incident happened so then they all looked at me as if they knew i was looking for them, so i freaked and when i called 911 the B**** that answered the phone told me there was nothing she could do about it except send a single cruiser to look for it. later tonight i found out these guys are in some gang in broward county and it is linked to a previous chain of crimes that happened not to long ago (a bunch of vehicles were broken into around my neighborhood and my moms was one of them) so anyway i couldnt believe I found them and there wasnt anything i could do about it and there wasnt anything done about it. thats south florida law enforcement for ya. 


so anyway im going to take everyones advice and continue looking for it. also i filed a police report the day it happened so i have that going for me and the vin numbers were put in with all of that. hopefully it turns up :-/


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh and thank you everyone for all of your support through my tough times, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would shank somebody.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> i am pretty open about what displeases me. most folks know when I dont have too many fond feelings for them, howevcer I would like to stress my uber unfathomnable hatred towards thieves. should I catch a thief, he shall be beaten into a bloody pulp. then kicked in the throat for good measure. after which i will gladly doctor the wounds with a bit of gasoline then continue the beating until he begs for mercy. at this time I will kick him once more in the throat. call the police and this is when I will show my compassionate side by offering him a cigerette, hand him a lighter and leave with not so muchais a second thought.
> 
> i hope i run into the person whom stole your motor. good luck and wish me a bit of luck for finding the sorry piece of $#!&


x2!!! My buddy came to work today to tell me a story about what happened to him. Aparently these guys kicked his door in...they had already robbed his two next door neighbors. He meet them at the front door with a 38spl and they ran off. Military training told him no shoot, because there was no real threat. He thinks back now, and said he shoulda shot them...twice in the gut. Woulda been justified because he was "in fear of his life", he also had is wife and 2yo kid in the house at the time. Cops called him 2 hours later to identify them.

http://www.heraldtribune.com/article/20090503/ARTICLE/905031086/2083/NEWS?Title=Two-men-charged-in-home-invasions

And if you want to know how to make a shank I got lots of Ideas from when I worked as a Corrections Deputy, lol. :


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> i am pretty open about what displeases me. most folks know when I dont have too many fond feelings for them, howevcer I would like to stress my uber unfathomnable hatred towards thieves. should I catch a thief, he shall be beaten into a bloody pulp. then kicked in the throat for good measure. after which i will gladly doctor the wounds with a bit of gasoline then continue the beating until he begs for mercy. at this time I will kick him once more in the throat. call the police and this is when I will show my compassionate side by offering him a cigerette, hand him a lighter and leave with not so muchais a second thought.
> 
> i hope i run into the person whom stole your motor. good luck and wish me a bit of luck for finding the sorry piece of $#!&



Man, I could sell that show at any arena in the country. People would pay big bucks to see a thief get the $#&* kicked outta him. ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Well guys you are never going to believe this but here it goes. So my dad used to work for BSO (broward sherriffs office) and today he was leaving the house and saw a "suspicious vehicle" so he called it in to his old detective and it came back stolen out of the city of Oakland Park so he told me about it and at the time i was at my girl friends house, so i left and went to go find them because i was determined to find these pieces of s*** that have stolen my pride and joy. the car is a 1994 lincoln town car with the tag L88 9YC so i figured i know ft. lauderdale, Oakland Park, and Pompano Beach like the back of my hand so i might have a good chance at finding it and sure as **** within a half hour of looking i found the car with 3 *****(sorry if that offends anyone) and they obviously realized i knew they were the ones who took my outboard considering my truck stands out like a sore thumb and it was parked right in front of my boat when the incident happened so then they all looked at me as if they knew i was looking for them, so i freaked and when i called 911 the B**** that answered the phone told me there was nothing she could do about it except send a single cruiser to look for it. later tonight i found out these guys are in some gang in broward county and it is linked to a previous chain of crimes that happened not to long ago (a bunch of vehicles were broken into around my neighborhood and my moms was one of them) so anyway i couldnt believe I found them and there wasnt anything i could do about it and there wasnt anything done about it. thats south florida law enforcement for ya.
> 
> 
> so anyway im going to take everyones advice and continue looking for it. also i filed a police report the day it happened so i have that going for me and the vin numbers were put in with all of that. hopefully it turns up :-/



Shallow Minded,

Im really sorry for your lost of your outboard motor....I hope you or anybody can find this F-ing theives whoever stole your motor and hope will have a recovery soon.

On the side note....Please do not use racial slurs or racial offense on this forum....this is friendly family forum...You don't want little ones ask their daddy to know what that words mean.

I hope u can get back on the water soon!!!

Thank you......


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry about the sad sad story...f*<king thieves are everywhere. 
anyways, when i had my old little skiff i actually called my homeowners insurance to inquire about the coverage I needed for my boat. they mentioned that my policy actually covered my boat because it was under 50hp, under 16ft, and under 10% value of the house. 9those numbers may not be 100% dead on, but it was very close) just a thought to look into, im not sure if you rent or own the house, i know you are young, and i dont know what kind of deductible you may have. good luck and spread the word around your neighborhood, you may help others catch these guys


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

> sorry about the sad sad story...f*<king thieves are everywhere.
> anyways, when i had my old little skiff i actually called my homeowners insurance to inquire about the coverage I needed for my boat. they mentioned that my policy actually covered my boat because it was under 50hp, under 16ft, and under 10% value of the house. 9those numbers may not be 100% dead on, but it was very close) just a thought to look into, im not sure if you rent or own the house, i know you are young, and i dont know what kind of deductible you may have. good luck and spread the word around your neighborhood, you may help others catch these guys




I had my dad call the insurance company already and they said it wouldnt be covered because it was in our front yard and not inside the house. So basically everyone that i thought was going to help has just completely blew it off. but its alright we have a really good lead and we did everything right so hopefully these guys get caught before my outboard and the rest of whatever these thieves stole get shipped out to wherever. 

All i wanted to do was break in the new boat with a nice big snook or red this weekend but instead ill be watching the fishing channel haha


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

> > i am pretty open about what displeases me. most folks know when I dont have too many fond feelings for them, howevcer I would like to stress my uber unfathomnable hatred towards thieves. should I catch a thief, he shall be beaten into a bloody pulp. then kicked in the throat for good measure. after which i will gladly doctor the wounds with a bit of gasoline then continue the beating until he begs for mercy. at this time I will kick him once more in the throat. call the police and this is when I will show my compassionate side by offering him a cigerette, hand him a lighter and leave with not so muchais a second thought.
> >
> > i hope i run into the person whom stole your motor. good luck and wish me a bit of luck for finding the sorry piece of $#!&
> 
> ...


I wanna make a shank! hahahahaha


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I think spanish gang members usually end up shanked or shot anyway. I am proud of you for not taking that into your own hands, let karma do its thing..


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Suspicious?  You might want to go check this one out.

I found this one this morning at the boat ramp in Port St. John.


Your dad's homeowners policy would likely not cover it anyway. You really should look into a seperate policy for your boat, even though it's after the fact. Everyone should.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

well it ended up being 3 17 year old latin(mexican) males and when i told you all i found the stolen car they were driving and reported it, the sherriffs office set up a huge road block and caught one of them so hopefully they will have a search warrant for his house by tomorrow and just maybe i will get something back out of all this. 


thanks for all of your support guys and even though i did most of the work myself the morale support helped a bunch.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

that pretty much effing SUCKS. I hope you catch the little rat bastard and get your stuff back.


L.R.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

> any updates?


Nope, it hit me the other day that i will never see my yami again. at first i was optimistic but reality clicked in and so yeah its basically gone.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

> that pretty much effing SUCKS. I hope you catch the little rat bastard and get your stuff back.
> 
> 
> L.R.



you have NO IDEA what it feels like until it happens to you. Trust me i learned real fast


----------

